# Probléme synchronisation avec itunes



## puff25 (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Pour noël j'ai eu un ipad 64go 3g et j'en suis très heureux .
Cependant, j'ai un problème: la synchronisation avec itunes est atrocement lente, c'est de l'ordre de 5h pour environ 1100chansons je trouve ceci anormal. De plus, cet apres midi j'ai tenté de mettre des films dessus en 4h ca m'a copié seulement 3 films.
J'ai donc remis à 0 l'ipad, rien n'a changé. J'ai mis à jour itunes et le logiciel ipad, toujours aucun changement...
Ca viendrait peut-être de mon ordinateur mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi (il n'est pas récent mais fonctionne très bien: il a des composants récents et performants)

Je suis à cours d'idée, donc si quelqu'un à une réponse pour accélerer ou un explication qu'il s'exprime! 

Merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (27 Décembre 2010)

vous ne donnez aucunes indications sur votre ordinateur, l'OS installé sur votre ordinateur et l'OS de votre iPad. Est-ce que vous avez testé avec un autre câble USB ?


----------



## puff25 (27 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un un compaq nc6000 qui tourne avec windows xp et mon ipad a la version 4.2.1 du logiciel mis a jour grâce a itunes: quand je vais dans les renseignements je vois que mes 2 ports usb sont dits "2.0 bas débit" je me dis que mon problème viendrait peut-être de cela mais je ne sais pas si on peut y changer quelque chose ou si c'est irréversible.
Et oui, j'ai testé des transferts de fichiers entre mon disque dur externe et mon PC il tournait assez vite rien à voir avec la lenteur de la synchro itunes.

Merci de votre réponse, Nicolas


----------



## twinworld (27 Décembre 2010)

puff25 a dit:


> Et oui, j'ai testé des transferts de fichiers entre mon disque dur externe et mon PC il tournait assez vite rien à voir avec la lenteur de la synchro itunes.


je proposais de tester le transfert en votre iPad et votre PC à l'aide d'un autre câble USB.


----------

